

Twitter Prepares to IPO - carlsednaoui
http://www.usatoday.com/story/tech/2013/08/11/twitter-prepares-to-fly-ipo/2636335/

======
loceng
1) Curious first about how much they'll try to raise, and 2) what will they
buy first? :)

